# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Bekim Fehmiu

## Ari-Intimidator

Bekim Fehmiu, Une dhe çeshtja shqiptare.

Kush eshte Bekim Fehmiu?

Aktori Bekim Fehmiu eshte nje nga emrat me te degjuar shqiptare te aktrimit. I lindur ne Sarajeve ne vitin 1936, ai do te behej i famshem me filmin "Une kurre nuk kam pare cigane te lumtur", ne vitin 1966. Deri ne ate kohe, ai kishte studiuar dhe ishte bere i njohur nga shume shtepi filmi neper bote. Ai eshte aktori i pare shqiptar i filmit dhe i teatrit, i cili ka luajtur me sukses ne filmat dhe skenat e gjithe hapesires se ish-Jugosllavise. Ai ka qene nje nga personalitetet qe ka lene gjurme ne kinematografine ballkanike, por mbi te gjitha ai eshte i madh per kontributin artistik ne kinematografine boterore. Rolet e tij ne "Prova speciale", "Odiseja", "Aventurieri", "Rruga", "Vitet e ngrohte", "Dezertori", permenden si kryevepra. Nga filmat e para ka qene "Ko puca otvorice mu se", "Vitet e nxehta", "Protesta", "Eskadrionet e partizanasve" dhe "Te kuq dhe te zinj". Ai ka bashkepunuar me Xhon Hjustonin, Olivija de Hevilland, Ava Gardner, Robert Shou, Fernando Rej, Dirk Bogart, Sharl Aznavur, Irene Papas, Klaudia Kardinale, Kendis Bergen etj. Ai ka interpretuar ne shqip, serbisht, maqedonisht, turqisht, ne gjuhen rome, ne spanjisht, anglisht, frengjisht dhe italisht.

I martuar me nje artiste serbe, ishte nga ata njerez qe nuk e braktisi, ne asnje moment Beogradin dhe nuk iu tremb te qenurit shqiptar. Shqiperine e ka vizituar ne vitin 1973 dhe nuk e ka fshehur kurre mallin qe kishte per te. I pyetur per deshiren e tij ai ka thene thjesht se:"Do te doja te njihja me mire shqipen". Ne te gjithe hapesiren ballkanase eshte gati ne permasat e nje miti. Ndoshta kjo ka qene nje nga arsyet, qe i biri quhet Uliks. 
Njeriu nuk duhet te fajesoje per diçka qe i ndodh as babane as vellezerit, as komshine, as perendite, por vetem veten. Njera nga tragjedite tona lidhet me ate, qe duke jetuar per shekuj se bashku nuk kemi mesuar nga njeri tjetri, por dhe kur e kemi bere kete kemi mesuar vetem te keqen. Bekim Fehmiu eshte nje nga artistet me te medhenj qe kane dale prej ketyre aneve. Nga viti 1987, kur ne menyre demonstrative braktisi shfaqjen "Madame Kolontine" te Anete Playel, ku luante Leninin dhe Stalinin, ne teatrin jugosllav te drames, ai i dha lamtumiren aktivitetit artistik ne Jugosllavi. Pas disa kohesh mori dhe vendimin per t'i dhene fund aktivitetit edhe ne aktivitetet artistike boterore. Pak kohe me pare ne Jugosllavi eshte botuar libri me kujtime i Bekim Fehmiut, "Shkelqim dhe frike", ne te cilin pershkruhet periudha qe nga lindja e tij ne Sarajeve duke perfshire gjithçka deri ne vitin 1955, kur u pranua ne teatrin e drames se Prishtines.

Hamleti ka thene: "Tani e tutje, vetem heshtje". Cila eshte arsyeja e vertete e heshtjes suaj 14-vjeçare? 
"Intervisten e fundit, ate te lamtumires e kam dhene me 14 prill 1987, Mira Radosheviçit per gazeten "Politika", kur braktisa shfaqjen "Madame Kolontine". Shkaqet per kete vendim kishin te benin me te ashtuquajturin "mosorganizim" te shfaqjes, por arsyeja e vertete kishte te bente vetem me zgjerimin e propagandes dhe shtrirjen e urrejtjes antishqiptare, ne te ashtuquajturen "nga Triglava deri ne Gjevgjeli". Atehere i thashe vetes siç thote Hamleti, "se eshte koha per te shpetuar nga makthi" qe te ndjehesha "Ne petkat e kujteses" te Miroslav Kerlezhes, qe te ndjehesha si ne kengen e Dushan Vasiljevit, "Njeriu pas lufte", i cili thote: "...me jepni vetem nje gllejnke ajer dhe vesen e mengjezit. Te vetmet qe ju kane mbetur..." Ato vite te fushates antishqiptare pushtuan faqet e gazetave, programet televizive. U publikuan fotografi te montuara ku citohej poema e Rakiceviçit "Simonida" ne te cilen thuhej: "Arbanasi te nxorri syte", por qe Shkelzen Maliqi, shpjegoi gjithçka rreth te vertetes mbi keto vargje,se syte nuk i u nxorren nga urrejtja, por per shkak te besimit popullor, qe nuk ishte vetem i shqiptareve por edhe i serbeve dhe i gjithe popujve te rajonit. Dhe pika e fundit ne goten tashme te mbushur ishte kur ne shtepi takova Branken dhe Uliksin ne gjendje shoku. Mesuesja e gjuhes serbokroatishte, ne vend qe te fliste per poezine e Esad Mekulit, merrej me te shoqen e tij, doktoreshe Mekulin, e cila serbeve dhe malazezeve u mbyt femijet e gjalle". I shpjegova Uliksit qe kjo eshte nje genjeshter e vertete, se po ta kishte bere kete ajo do te kishte perfunduar ne burg ose te pakten do t'i kishin hequr te drejten per pune. Tridhjete e pese shpirtra nxenesish te helmuar pra dhe tridhjete e pese familje, anetareve te te cilave duhej t'u ishte injektuar helmi i urrejtjes. Natyra e qenies sime me çoi drejt heshtjes. Per disa heshtja eshte menyre miratimi, terheqjeje. Per mua heshtja eshte shprehje e dhimbjes dhe e protestes".

Kjo do te thote se dikush tek ne vepronte kunder parimit qe "historia eshte mesuesja e jetes"? 
"Per mua, me te vertete historia eshte mesuesja e jetes. Ashtu si dikur Hitleri filloi me çifutet edhe une isha i ndergjegjshem se tashme kishte filluar me shqiptaret dhe asgje nuk do te perfundonte shpejt. E dinja, kishte ardhur koha e luftes. Dhe kobi me i madh do te binte mbi popullin serb. Po vinte koha, si dikur qe serbi te qellonte kunder serbit. Nuk ka gje me te tmerrshme se kjo qe mund t'i ndodhe nje populli".
Ju keni qene shume i njohur ne gjithe ish-Jugosllavine. Ajo qe ju parandjenit mos ka lidhje me ate qe femijerine e keni kaluar ne Prizren dhe rinine ne Kosove, ku jeta nuk ka qene e lehte? 
"Jo, kjo nuk me ka interesuar aspak. Bota ime ka qene bota e artit. Jo mua, po askujt nuk mund t'i kete shkuar ne mendje sepse duhej te ndodhte gjithe kjo, ne nje kohe kur ne disa fraksione te sekondes mund te marresh gati gjashte milion informacione. Me kapacitetin intelektual te asaj kohe, ne na ndante vetem nje milimikron per t'u bere pjese e barabarte e botes se qyteteruar. Ne ato vite, une kisha udhetuar shume nga Shqiperia deri ne Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe ne per gjithe vendet e Lindjes ishim nje ender. Ishte koha, kur ne kufijte tane nuk qelloheshin individet si ne shtetet e mesiperme, por ku kalohej lirisht per te shetitur gjithe boten, e cila ne ate kohe na ka vleresuar". 

Te shumte jane ata, qe per gjithe keto vite bejne fajtore serbet me shume se te tjeret. Si do t'i pergjigjeni kesaj pyetjeje? 
"Pak me pare permendet Orestin. Sigurisht e njihni mitin e Orestit mbi hartat e gabuara mendore te bazuara ne genjeshtra dhe jo tek realiteti, pergjegjesia dhe gjerat e mira. Fajtore jemi vete. Dhe serbet dhe shqiptaret ne Kosove jemi pergjegjes per ate ç'ka ndodhi. Njeriu nuk duhet te fajesoje per diçka qe i ndodh as babane as vellezerit, as komshine, as perendite, por vetem veten. Njera nga tragjedite tona lidhet me ate qe duke jetuar per shekuj se bashku, nuk kemi mesuar nga njeri tjetri, por dhe kur e kemi bere kete kemi mesuar vetem te keqen. Gjerat e mira te shqiptareve serbet nuk i kane pranuar ashtu si dhe shqiptaret nuk kane marre ate ç'ka serbet kishin pozitive. Rinine e kam kaluar ne Prizren dhe po te shante njeri nga nena kerciste pushka. Nena dhe Zoti jane te shenjte. Une nuk e dija qe gjetke shahej normalisht. Kur erdha ne Beograd dhe degjova gjera te tilla, ne fillim skuqesha nga turpi. Para disa vitesh degjoja ne Prishtine djem te rinj te shanin nje vajze me fjalet me te pista". 

Te jetosh ne kete rajon do te thote qe detyrimisht te behesh "homos politicus"? 
"Jo. Per here te pare rubriken politike te "Politikes" e kam lexuar pas faqes se kultures ne vitin 1967, por pastaj fillova ta ndjek ne vitin 1968 kur bota perendimore filloi te fliste per mua si "nje artist i ardhur nga bota komuniste". Nuk e dija as se kush ishte Ali Shukriu. Nuk e dija kush eshte Leka deri sa ma shpjeguan qe ishte Aleksander Rankoviçi. Por sot, askush nga ne nuk zgjedh dhe as desheron te behet "homos politicus". Ju e dini qe, njerezit dashurohen me artiste te famshem. Ne Itali ne vitin 1979 kam takuar heroin e tyre, Xhejms Bondin, i cili e dashuronte ish-Jugosllavine. Me tha se ne Londer ne vitin 1978 ishte xhiruar nje film per Jugosllavine ku thuhej se Lufta e Trete Boterore" do te fillonte pikerisht ne Kosove, pasi atje jetojne njerezit me te varfer te vendit me te pasur". Gandi thoshte se "dhuna me e madhe mbi njeriun eshte varferia". Keshtu, ai njeri me tha se ne ate vit ne Suedi ishte mbajtur nje simpozium per strategjite ndaj vendeve ish-komuniste, ku Brzhezhinski tha se ne Jugosllavi do te ndikojne liberalet, disidentet dhe sigurisht, nacionalistet, sepse nacionalizmi eshte me i fuqishem se ideologjite. Ky njeri me ofroi pasaportat per gjithe familjen time duke me thene se nuk na presin dite te bukura. Qesha dhe me neveri i a hodha poshte oferten". 

A besoni se qeveria e re do te kete sukses ne zgjidhjen e problemeve ne Kosove? 
"Fillimisht duhen ndryshuar hartat mendore. Deshiroj qe kjo te ndodhe dhe do ta besoja nje gje te tille. Por, gjithmone me vjen ndermend anketa e vitit 1994, ku 70 perqind e popullsise serbe nuk donte te bashkejetonte me shqiptaret, ne kohen qe 59 perqind e serbeve nuk donin te jetonin me kroatet. Gjithmone kur kujtoj keto shifra behem pesimist. Ne vitin 1912, Dimitrije Tucoviç ka thene se miqte me te mire te serbeve jane shqiptaret. Dhe ja ku jemi perseri bashke, serbe dhe shqiptare po perjetojme ankthin e nates sebashku, me surrealistin nga gjithe endrat surrealiste. Me besoni sa keq e kam ndjere veten, kur degjova qe nje shqiptar ka ngritur doren duke vrare nje grua serbe dhe nje plak serb ne vitin 1999, i pari rast qe degjoj ne gjithe historine e shqiptareve. Te gjithe i kemi kapercyer kufijte qe nuk duhen kaluar. Kush e di çfare tragjedije duhet te kete perjetuar ky shqiptar? Pse çuditemi me kete denim te tmerrshem te Zotit qe po e perjetojme? Qe kur se Kosova u be "toke serbe" pas vitit 1912 dhe deri ditet e sotme ligjin e kane bere bajonetat, topat dhe tanket. A nuk eshte ky denim i Zotit?" 

I keni dhene vetes besen se femijeve tuaj do t'u tregoni te verteten rreth asaj qe keni ndjere duke jetuar ne Kosove? 
"Keshtu eshte. Por jo vetem ne Kosove. Ata tani dine gjithçka nga pjesa e dyte e doreshkrimit. I kam dhene vetes besen qe do t'u tregoj gjithçka femijeve qe te jene te mire-informuar plotesisht. Kujtimet e mia, i kisha hedhur ne leter pa kurrfare qellimi per t'i botuar. Por, atehere, miqte e mi: Musa Ramadani, i ndjeri Beqir Musliu, Abdullah Zeneli ne Prishtine, Filip David, Dushan Makavejev, Jovan Cirillov, Petrit Imami dhe gruaja ime, Branka Petriç, e cila ka qene dhe lexuesja e pare si dhe zonja Leposava Zuniç, lexuese e veçante e librit tim dhe qe per disa kohe ka jetuar ne Prizren duke me frymezuar, me nxiten qe ta botoj. Femijeve u kam treguar te verteten duke i lene te lire te zgjedhin menyren si te jetojne, ashtu siç kam bere dhe vete. I respektoj zgjedhjet e femijeve ashtu si nena jone Dija ka respektuar zgjedhjet tona". 

Tek ne thone, qe dikush kur lind sjell me vete dhe nje mesazh te mire nga Zoti. Po ju çfare mesazhi keni sjelle? 
"Kam dashur qe me punen time te ndryshoj njerezit. Per mua aktorlleku i dikurshem ishte nje mision i bekuar. Arti ka qene mesazhi qe une kam sjelle. Po te mos kisha qene aktor do te isha stomatolog ose piktor. Me te vertete, me pelqen te pikturoj. Mendoj se dhe nena ime Dija ishte e bekuar duke lindur tete femije dhe qe tete i u varrosen, por qe ka lene shtate niper dhe tre sternipe. Kjo eshte dhe pergjigja ime per perrallen e bombes demografike ne Kosove." 

Keni lindur ne Sarajeve ne vitin 1936 "me kemishe". Ne Serbi ekziston besimi se ai qe lind me kemishe me pas do te kete fat ne jete. A e shikoni veten tek njerezit me fat? A jeni i gatshem te dilni perseri ne skene ose ekran? 
"Nje fjale e urte shqiptare thote: "Puno pak se Zoti te ndihmon shume". Edhe tek shqiptaret te lindurit me kemishe do te thote qe femija do te kete fat ne jete, madje qe nuk e ze as plumbi. Per kete arsye nenat shqiptare u jepnin nje cope kemishe djemve kur niseshin per lufte si hajmali. Po duke gjykuar nga ane te tjera, nga sakrificat dhe puna e panderprere, mund te them se kam pasur fat ne jete, individualisht por edhe familjarisht, megjithese jeta e njerezve qe jetojne ne keto ane, veçanerisht ne Kosove, nuk eshte e lehte. Prej vitesh kam refuzuar te luaj dhe mendoj se do te vazhdoj keshtu. Prej gjithe ketyre qe kane ndodhur me ka humbur dhe sensi pozitiv i gjerave dhe kur nuk e ndjej veten ne gjendje per te luajtur, nuk me shkon ne mend te merrem me kete pune". 

Si erdhi puna qe per heroin kryesor te filmit "Dezertori" qe ju interpretoni, ai kishte lindur ne Beograd? 
"Nje muaj pasi kishte perfunduar xhirimi i filmit erdhen tek une skenaristi, operatori dhe regjisori i filmit, Bert Kennedy, duke me thene se kishte lindur nje problem. Publiku amerikan e kishte te veshtire ta pranonte nje film ku rolin e heroit kryesor, Patrik Xhons, ta luante nje njeri me emrin Bekim Fehmiu. U propozova te ndryshojne biografine e personazhit kryesor. Dhe ashtu u be. Heroi Patrik Xhons u be Viktor Kejleb, i lindur ne Beograd, por qe ne vitin 1842 emigron ne SHBA, ku i vdesin dhe prindet nga kolera. Duke vene Beogradin, si vendlindje desha te falenderoja te gjithe profesoret dhe akademiket qe kontribuan qe une te behem nje artist i madh si dhe te gjithe aktoret e mrekullueshem te Teatrit jugosllav te Drames, me te cilin krenohem shume.

----------


## Brari

Vendlindja SARAJEVE  eshte nji rastesi per Bekimin.

Origjina e tije eshte Gjakova.
Ai eshte njeri nga djemte e Mesuesit veteran gjakovar Ibrahim Efendise ose Fehmiut. 
Ne vitet e luftes nac-clirimtare i jati i Bekimit ishte nji nacionalist i njohur  dhe  ka punuar shume qofte per arsimin  qofte per ceshtjen kombetare para e mbas lufte ne pergjithsi.
Mbas Lufte  ate e shikonin me sy te keq funksionaret Serbo-malazese ne Kosove  por autoriteti i tije ne popull ishte shum i madh dhe ai mbeti gjithmone i nderuar.
Para disa muajsh ne Tirane ne nji manifestim kulturor organizuar nga Vera Grabocka erdhi i ftuar dhe Bekim Fehmiu.

Ai eshte nji figure e shquar e artit dhe kultures shqiptare.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ja dhe ylli shqiptar i kinemase boterore.

----------


## alvi

Ai filmi "Skuadrilja partizane" ka qen film i modh shume.  E ka pas dhon sllavi te djelave ne mjes.  Se harroj kur ne fund ai perplaset me uren, shume skene e paharrueshme.

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Filmet e tij me te njohur jane, the deserter, the adventurer, dhe Black Sunday

----------


## MEDEA

mua me pelqen shume! i ngjan gjyshit tim  :ngerdheshje:  te dy nga gjakova jane!!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rinorja

Une kam par nje film te tij i cili titullohet" Mbledhesi i puplave"
ku me ka pelqyer mjaft figura e tij si personazh .
Besoj se ky film Bekim Fehmiut i ka hape rrugen e kinomatografis botrore.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ja nje foto e tij...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ja edhe nje tjeter...

StarCraft

Post Scriptum


Rinorja, ate film e kujtoj edhe une. Eshte fantastik!

----------


## Pelasgian

Bekim Fehmiu

Sa shume mburresha kur kam qene femij per kete emer. Por tash qe jam i rritur jo aqe shume.

Me brengose ndergjegja kur e di se Bekim Fehmiu nuk ka luajtur ne asnje film shqip. Ai ka luajtur role te ndryshme ne te gjitha gjuhet e botes, perveq ne gjihen tone.

Edhe pse tani ai eshte plakur mund te luaj nje role shqip. Nese ai e bene kete do te fitoj titullin e legjendes se filmit shqiptar. Nese nuk e bene kete gjithemon do te mbetet nje legjend e huaj e filmit.

Edhe James Belushi eshte Shqiptar, por kurr nuk bene asgje per ta permiresuar gjendjen kaqe te keqe te kinematografise Shqiptare. Ai se paku eshte dashte ta vizitonte Shqiperine. 


Vetem emri SHQIPTAR nuk mjafton. Interesi, dashuria, kontributi per kete populle eshte ajo qe ne na intereson.

Me nderime,

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Edhe nese nuk ka luajtur ne filmat shqiptar, Bekimi ka dhene nje konotim  positiv per popullin shqiptar.  Duhet te mburremi qe nje shqiptar eshte konsieruar si nje nga aktoret me te pershtatshem qe ka luajtur Hamletin.  Te gjithe bota e din kete.
MEndoj se duhet te mburremi me VBekimin, dhe ende eshte heret, dhe nese ftohet per te luajtur ne ndonje film Shqiptar, jam i besimit se Bekimi do te pranoj.  Sikurse pranoj te shkonte ne Shqiperi para disa viteve.

PErshendetje, 
Ari

----------


## Taulant-Dardani

bekimi eshte Robert de Niro i Shiqptareve.  Aktori me i mire i Shqiptareve.  Ka qene shmeker i madh.  Femrat e kane dashuruar shume.

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

Per Bekimin dhe Brarin,a mundeni ta gjeni cfare lidhjeje ka me Shkodren Bekim Fehmiu dhe çfare tha ai ne nje vizite te bere ne kete qytet ne vitet '70?!

----------


## Dita

Filmografia e aktorit *Bekim Fehmiu*.


Ne renditje nga me te rinjte deri tek me te vjetrit ne kohe.




*1 - Cuore e la spada*, Il (1998) (TV) .... Gormond
... aka Heart and Sword (1998) (TV) (Europe: English title) 
... aka Tristan und Isolde - Eine Liebe für die Ewigkeit (1999) (TV) (Germany) 
... aka Tristano e Isotta (1998) (TV) 


*2 - "Disperatamente Giulia"* (1989) (mini) TV Series 

*3 - Bambino di nome Gesù* - Il mistero, Un (1988) (TV) .... Joseph 

*4 - "Bambino di nome Gesù, Un"* (1987) (mini) TV Series .... Joseph
... aka "Child Called Jesus, A" (1987) (mini) 
... aka "Kind mit Namen Jesus, Ein" (1987) (mini) (West Germany) 

*5 - Poslednja prica* (1987) (TV) 

*6 - Crveni i crni* (1985) 

*7 - Voce, La* (1982) 
... aka Vocazione di Suor Teresa, La (1982) (Italy) 
... aka Voice, The (1982/I) (International: English title) 

*8 - Siroko je lisce* (1981) 


*9 - Battle of the Eagles* (1979/I) 

*10 - Partizanska eskadrila* (1979) .... Maj. Dragan
... aka Battle of the Eagles (1979/II) (USA: video title) 
... aka Partizan's Squadron, The (1979) (International: informal literal title English title) 

*11 - Disposta a tutto* (1978) 

*12 - Stici pre svitanja* (1978) 
... aka Arrive Before Daybreak (1978) (USA) 

*13 - Specijalno vaspitanje* (1977) .... Vaspitac Zarko Munizaba
... aka Special Education (1977) (International: English title) 

*14 - Black Sunday* (1977) .... Mohammad Fasil, Black September Leader 

*15 - Salon Kitty* (1976) .... Well-hung Hans Reiter
... aka Madam Kitty (1976) (USA) 
... aka Madame Kitty (1976) (France) 

*16 - Pavle Pavlovic* (1975) 

*17 - Permission to Kill* (1975) .... Alexander Diakim
... aka Executioner, The (1975) (USA) 

*18 - Cagliostro* (1974) .... Cagliostro Charlatan 

*19 - Deps* (1974) 

*20 - Kosava* (1974) .... Adam Manojlovic
... aka Wind, The (1974) (International: English title) 

*21 - Testimone deve tacere, Il* (1974) .... Giorgio Sironi
... aka Silence the Witness (1974) 

*22 - Ultima neve di primavera, L'* (1974) 
... aka Last Snows of Spring, The (1974) (UK) 

*23 -Gioco della verità, Il* (1974) 

*24 - Libera, amore mio...* (1973) .... Sandro Poggi
... aka Libera, My Love (1973) 

*25 - Bekim Fehmiu në Shqipëri* (1972) 

*26 - Paljenje rajhstaga* (1972) (TV) 

*27 - Klopka za generala* (1971) 

*28 - Spina dorsale del diavolo, La* (1971) .... Captain Viktor Kaleb
... aka Deserter, The (1971) (USA) 
... aka Devil's Backbone, The (1971) (USA) 
... aka Djavolja kicma (1971) (Yugoslavia: Serbian title) 
... aka Spina dorsale del diavolo, La (1971) (Italy) 

*29 - Adventurers, The* (1970) .... Dax Xenos


*30 - Prljave ruke* (1968) (TV) 

*31 - Uzrok smrti ne pominjati* (1968) .... Mihajlo
... aka Do Not Mention the Cause of Death (1968) (International: English title) 

*32 - "Odissea, L'"* (1968) (mini) TV Series ....Ulysses/Odysseus[/b]
... aka "Adventures of Ulysses, The" (1969) (mini) (Europe: theatrical title English title) 
... aka "Avventure di Ulisse, Le" (1969) (mini) (Italy: theatrical title) 
... aka "Odissea" (1969) (mini) (Italy: video title) 
... aka "Odyssee, Die" (1969) (mini) (West Germany) 

*33 - Protest* (1967/I) .... Ivo 

*34 - Skupljaci perja* (1967) .... Bora
... aka Happy Gypsies (1967) 
... aka I Even Met Happy Gypsies (1968) (USA) 
... aka Sreo sam cak i srecne cigane (1967) 

*35 - Roj* (1966) .... Halil Beg 

*36 - Tople godine* (1966) 
... aka Hot Years (1966) (International: English title) 

*37 - Vreme ljubavi* (1966) .... Milija 

*38 - Morgan: A Suitable Case for Treatment* (1966) 
... aka Morgan! (1966) (USA) 

*39 - Devojka* (1965) 
... aka Girl, The (1965) (International: English title) 

*40 - Klakson* (1965) 

*41 - Ko puca otvorice mu se* (1965) 

*42 - Neprijatelj* (1965) 
... aka Sovraznik (1965) 

*43 - Pod istim nebom* (1964) 

*44 - Sasa* (1962) 


*45 - Opstinsko dete* (1953)

----------


## Harudi

Përshëndetje!
Deshta të paraqes disa të dhëna për aktorin shqiptar nga Kosova,i cili me talentin e tijë arriti deri në Holivud...

   Të flasësh-shkruash për Bekim Fehmiun,do të ishte mirë të dimë pakë edhe për familjen e tijë përkatësisht për babain e tijë IBRAHIMIN.
   Babai i Bekimit,Ibrahimi, ka lindur më 1892 në Gjakovë né një familje tregtarësh dhe arsimdashës.Mbaroi medresen në Shkup,klasa e mësuesis.Biografia e Ibrahimit,mund të tregohet edhe nëpërmjet emrave të fëmijëve të tijë të cilët i pagëzoi ai vet,duke u dhënë të gjithëve emra kuptimplote shqip,për dallim të emrave të asaj kohe që zakonisht ishin arab ose turk.
   Vajzën më të madhe e pagëzoi me emrin BESA-besnikëria e shqiptarit,pastaj vajzën tjetër e pagëzoi me emrin Shpresa-shpresë për ditë më të mira të popullit shqiptar.Bashkim,është emri i djalit të parë ose bashkimi i popullit shqiptar.ARSIM-arsimimi i popullit shqiptar.FATMIR-fat të mirë popullit shqiptar.BEKIM-të bekohet populli shqiptar.AFËRDITA-dita e afërt e lirisë për popullin shqiptar.Dhe LULJETA-të lulëzoj jeta e popullit shqiptar-
   Me pushkë dhe me libër në dorë ,ishte dora e djathtë e Bajram Currit,gjatë kryengritjes së shqiptarëve kundër turqëve në vitin 1912.Si njëri prej mësuesëve të parë shqiptar u angazhua shumë për hapjen e shkollave në gjuhën shqipe në Kosovë dhe Shqipëri.Në kohën e mbretëris jugosllave ,ai ishte gjithmonë i ndjekur për shkak të ndihmës që i jepte si Bajram Currit si Fan Nolit,për cka edhe mbreti Zog kishte shpallur një shpërblim prej 1000 napoleonash të arit për kapjen e tijë,kurse jugosllavët e kishin dënuar me vdekje në mungesë.
   Në vitin 1929,u arrestua nga regjimi i i atëhershëm dhe u internua në Valjevë,kurse familja e tiju dërgua me dhunë në Sarajevë,gruaja së bashku me tre fëmijët.Në Sarajevë lindi edhe Bekimi.
   Në vitin 1939.pas okupimit të Shqipëris nga Italia,familja Fehmiu vendoset në Shkodër,kurse Ibrahimi fillon punën si drejtor i shkollave fillore në Shkodër.Këtu në Shkodër lind Afërdita.
   Në vitin1941,kur shpartallohet mbretëria jugosllave,familja Fehmiu kthehet në Kosovë përkatësisht në Prizren,ku Ibrahimi vazhdon punën si mësues.
   Golgota e kësaj familje vazhdon apo nuk ndalet edhe gjatë kohës së Jugosllavis socialiste,ku në një proces të montuar Ibrahimi dënohet dhe mban burgun deri në vitin 1951.Menjëherë pas lirimit nga burgu ai vdes.
   Hedija-Dija,ishte nëna e Bekimit.Ajo u lind në Gjakovë në vitin 1908.Gjatë gjithë kohës qoftë kur Ibrahimi ishte në burg opo në liri .ajo ishte gjithmonë pran tij dhe fëmijëve.
   Me një qershor të vitit 1936 lind Bekim Fehmiu.Ai i takoi gjeneratës së parë shqiptare të Prizrenit që filloi dhe përfundoi shkollën fillore dhe të mesme në gjuhën shqipe.Pasi kreu shkollën e mesme regjistrohet në dramën  shqiptare përkatësisht në Teatrin Popullor të Kosovës që edhe ishte i vetmi teatër profesional i asaj kohe.
   Në vitin 1956,regjistrohet në Akademin e Teatrit në Beograd,në klasën e regjisorit të njohur prof.Mate Milloshevic,ku paraprakisht kalon provimin pranues,por kushtëzohet që sa më shpejtë të mësojë gjuhën serbo-kroate.Teatri i Prishtinës i ndanë Bekimit një stipendi për studime në Beograd,por meqë familja e tijë ishte e mallkuar dhe dënuar nga sistemi i asaj kohe,bëri që Bekimit,vetëm pas dy muaj ti ndërpritet stipendia,Mirëpo falë ndihmës dhe përkrahjes që i dha rektori i asaj kohe i Akadamis e Teatrit të Beogradit,Bekimi vazhdon studimet.
   Në vitin 1960,Bekimi regjistrohet si anëtar i rregullt i Teatrit dhe Dramës jugosllave,por vetëm shtatë vite më vonë ai tërhiqet nga TDJ në shenjë proteste për trajtime dhe sjellje jo të mira ndaj tij,kështu që ai vazhdon karierën e tij si artist i lirë,kurse deri në këtë kohë ai kishte interpretuar 40 role epizodike.të mesme e kryesore.
   Pas suksesit që arriti me filmin "Mbledhësit e puplave" në vitin 1967 , në regji të A.Petrovic e në rolin e Beli Bora,ku ky film fitpi edhe dy cmime në festivalin e filmit në Kan-Francë,si dhe nominimit të po këtij filmi edhe për cmimin Oscar në vitin 1968,Bekim Fehmiut i hapen dyert e Holivudit me cka edhe fillon kariera e tij artistike internacionale.Ai ishte ylli i parë i vendeve ballkanike dhe shteteve të Evropës Lindore që depërtoi në Holivud.Arrinë marrëveshje afatgjate me producentin e njohur italian Dino de Laurentis.Pastaj i ofrohen edhe shumë oferta të tjera nga shtëpi e njohura filmike të SHBA-ve dhe Evropës,derisa Bekimi kishte filluar xhirimet në të gjithe kontinentes e botës,kurse fliste këto gjuhë:shqip,serbo-kroatisht,maqedonisht,gjuhën rome.turqisht,spanjollisht,anglisht,frëngjisht dhe italisht.
   Gjeneratat e vjetra edhe sot e kujtojnë në rolin e Odiseut të Homerit,ku si partnere kishte aktoren Irena Papas,arvanite nga Greqia me të cilë gjatë pauzave të xhirimeve bisedonin në gjuhën shqipe.Daks,ishte personaxhi që Bekimi interpretoi në filmin "Avanturieri"....gjatë kësaj kohe ai interpreton edhe në filma të tjerë me yjet më të njohur të asaj kohe si:Xhon Hjuston,Ricard Kren,Cak Konors,Vudi Strond,Ava Gardner,Dik Bogart,Frederik Forest...pastaj vjen filmi "Ediela e zezë",film që u emitua edhe në qershor të vitit të kaluar në Tvd2 me Robert Saum.Interpretoi edhe me Kladuia Kardinale e shumë të tjerë.
   Që ti ndahet roli kryesor në filmin "Avanturieri"në regji të Luis Gilbert e që finansohej nga shtëpia filmike multimiliardere Paramount,Bekimit iu deshtë që gjuhën angleze ta mësojë për vetëm dhjetë javë.Këtë edhe e arriti në vitin 1968,vit kur edhe i lindi djali i parë të cilin e pagëzoi Uliks,i frymëzuar nga Odiseu i Homerit.
   Menjëherë pas përfundimit të premierës "Avanturieri",në shenjë mirënjohje ndaj yllit të ri të Holivudit,Bekim Fehmiut,u organizua një pritje solemne në hotelin e njohur Pjer të Nju Jorkut.Në atë mbrëmje morën pjesë edhe shumë yje të njohur të Holivudit si:Olivije de Helivend,Ano Mofo,Kendis Bergen,Sharl Aznavur etj,kurse atraksion i mbrëmjes ishte vetë Bekimi,ku para mysafirëve u paraqit me veshjen e stilizuar kombëtare.
   Dhe vjen viti 1987,kur Bekimi në mënyrë demonstrative tërhiqet nga skena teatrale-filmike e Jugosllavisë.
   Ishte duke interpretuar rolin kryesor në dramën Madam Kolontajn në teatrin e Beogradit.Ai ndërprenë në gjysmë interpretimin e tijë dhe proteston publikisht kundër propagandës dhe urrejtjes që përhapej ndaj shqiptarëve nga shteti i Jugosllavisë.Dhe pastaj,Bekimi, zgjodhi heshtjen.Hamleti do të thonte "...mbeti vetëm heshtja".
   Roli i profetit Jusuf (Jozef),ishte roli i fundit që interpretoi për televizionin italian në filmin "Fëmiu me emrin Jezus",në regji të Franko Rosi.Film i cili u shfaq edhe në SHBA.Për herë të fundit interpretoi në vitin 1992 në filmin "Xhingis Kan" e në regji të Ken Anekin,kurse prodhuar nga shtëpit filmike të SHBA-ve dhe Italis.
   Sot Bekimi,jeton i tërhequr së bashku me gruan e tijë,aktoren e njohur Branka Petric dhe gjithnjë në kontakte me motrat dhe vëllezërit e tijë në Prizren,Prishtinë e Beograd,kurse dy djemt e tijë Uliksi dhe Hedoni jetojnë në SHBA.
   Bekim Fehmiu,interpretoi në më shumë se pesëdhjetë filma ,kryesusht në rolet kryesore.Ti përmendim vetëm disa.
   -- "Vitet e nxehta" 1966,"Roj"1966,"I even met happy gupsies"1967,"Odyseja"1969,"Vajza"1965,"THE ADVENTURERS"1970,"THE DEZERTER"1971,"DEPS"1974,"CAGLIOSTRO"1975,"PERMISSION TO KILL"1975,"MADAM KITTY"1976,"EDUKATA SPECIALE"1977,"BLACK SUNDAY"1977,"TË KUQËT DHE TË ZINJTË"1985 etj.

----------


## StormAngel

Dje pash nje film te Bekimit -"The Adventurers".
Film qe kishte te beje me luften civile ne Kortoguaj.Interesant ishte edhe pse i gjate filmi.

----------


## dibrani2006

> bekim fehmiu dihet se eshte nje aktor i mire boteror me sa me duket jeton ne france nuk jam i sigurt po desha te theksoj perse ai nuk mendoj qe i ka kushtuar shume filmave shqipetare dhe çeshtjes shqipetare ndoshta pse e ka gruan serbe ndoshta ai e di me mire po nejse  por filmat ja kam pare te gjithe edhe e ka pare nje serial -nje djale me emrin jezu-


..................................................  ......................

----------


## Cimo

Bekim Fehmi sot e kesaj dite jeton ne Beograd

----------


## suliot

Bekim Fehmiu jeton ne Amerike,prizren,prishtine,beograd,

----------


## ABSOLUTE

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/8...upljacixi5.jpg

ja dhe nje, qe mori Aleksander Petrovic me te palmen e art si filmi me i mire dhe oscar per filmin me te mire ne gjuhen jo angleze ne fundin e 60

dhe te nderlidhem me aktorin ne film; siq thot --orson wells,- gjysma e filmit eshte Aktori...
vet Bekimi  i beri keta  filma te medhenj.

----------

